# Belfort



## JDenz (Jan 11, 2004)

Vitor Belfort - Life Shaken By Tragedy! 
Submitted by: Marcello Tetel
Posted On 01/12/2004


Vitor Belfort is about to face the biggest challenge in his professional career when he faces a rematch with the UFC's legendary lightheavyweight champion Randy Couture. Needless to say, this match is very important and it has captured the attention and focus of Belfort's entire life for several months now, but Vitor is now facing a major challenge in his personal life as well. 

Vitor's sister Priscila Belfort has been missing since last Friday, when she was going to work. Friends and family continue to serach in hospitals and with the police looking for any hints of the young woman. 

Vitor was about to depart from Brazil for the USA to complete the final circuit of training for the UFC, but depending on developments he will stay in Brazil a little longer in order to help and support his mother. 

If you live in Brazilor in anyway you can help to find Prisscila Belfort please, don't hesitate to call 'Disque Denuncia', a toll free # for missing people un the area code of Rio de Janeiro (21) The telephone number is 22531177l.


----------



## ace (Jan 16, 2004)

This is verry bad News not just do to the fact that 
it will have an effect on the fight but the fact that 
she could be in danger or the worst one could think of

My Prayers go out to The Belfort Familia  :yinyang:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 16, 2004)

If I was Belfort I would cancel this fight.


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *If I was Belfort I would cancel this fight. *



it's not an easy thing but i don't feel 
he will meantaly be ready. & who would be ?


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 25, 2004)

Any updates with Vitors sister? Hope the best for him, her and their family.

I undestand loss a bit. I was young but my aunt was murdered by a serial killer and as you get older it really makes you wonder why things happen and why people do the things that they do.

I sincerely hope that nothing has happened to her.



:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2004)

No word as of yet and he is still going to fight.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *No word as of yet and he is still going to fight. *



Thanx, buddy!

:asian:


----------



## ace (Feb 1, 2004)

When Belfort steped in the Octogon
I choice Him to Win But can't belive the Fight
Ended so quick. 

If that would have happened the 1st time
no one would have said anything.
But beacuse it was so quick this Time alot
of People did not like it. (AMAZING)


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 2, 2004)

I think they're both stand up guys and if Randys eye is OK, there will be a re-match without a hesitation.

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 2, 2004)

Ya that really wasn't much of a fight.  It isn't like he landed a solid punch and opened him up.  It was definitly a freak happing.


----------



## spartanmachine (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah there needs to be a rematch, thing is when they do get to fight again Randy will be even older, maybe 41.


----------



## ace (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya that really wasn't much of a fight.  It isn't like he landed a solid punch and opened him up.  It was definitly a freak happing. *



But if that would have happend the 1st Time most 
people would have said they new thats what would have happend,cause Vitor was so Domonint.

I do Belive there should be a Re- Match.
# 3 may complete their story.


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2004)

Definately a rematch!  It was an unfortunate thing that happened to Randy.  That was a nasty cut, and it definately would have been a problem for him.  

Mike


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is Vasaline on the face not allowed in UFC?  It seems to me a little lubricant or just some sweat would have prevented the cut.  Just curious.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 4, 2004)

No the cut was from the cornor of the glove and it cut into the eye so nothing could have really prevented it.


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ahhh, I see.  That sucks!


----------



## JDenz (Feb 4, 2004)

Ya even Vitor did not celeabrate much you could tell he felt like he didn't really won.  He must have not really hit him that hard at all because he was stunned they stopped the fight


----------

